# Prospect Show Coming Up



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

The Plainsmen 4H Club is putting on our 21st Annual Prospect Show. New this year is a pygmy goat show and a dairy goat show! We also have market goat classes. I thought I'd extend an invitation out. It's open to all 4H and FFA members in good standing. It'll be at the El Paso County Fairgrounds in Calhan, CO on June 5th, 2010. If you are interested please let me know! 

Thanks


----------

